# Chernobyl Roof Collapse



## UrbanX (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...as-roof-at-nuclear-power-plant-collapses.html

Scary stuff, they say it's all fine...but then again, they've said that before! 

It's a portion of the old building, and wasn't above anything too vunerable / volatile. I've seen pics from underneath it, so it's not like where the fuel is. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...as-roof-at-nuclear-power-plant-collapses.html



> Officials in Ukraine were rushing to reassure the public that radiation levels remained unaffected after the 6,500 square foot section of roof over the turbine hall at the fourth power block collapsed under heavy snowfall.
> French construction firms Vinci and Bouygues they had evacuated around 80 employees as a precaution.
> The two companies are working on constructing the sarcophagus structure covering the reactor that exploded in 1986. The structure is in place to contain radiation emanating from the exploded reactor.
> "Everybody should be absolutely calm," a Chernobyl spokesman said. "Yes, it is unpleasant, but there is no danger."
> The April 26, 1986, accident in the then-Soviet republic of Ukraine sent a cloud of radioactive fallout over much of Europe and forced the evacuation of about 115,000 people from the plant's vicinity. A 30-kilometre (19-mile) area directly around the plant remains largely off-limits.




Sooner they get that new containment up the better. I enjoyed visiting it several times in 2012 and seeing the progress.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 13, 2013)

eeek! planning on visiting this year! must pack hardhat


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 13, 2013)

A few more photos have been posted on this site


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's a photo of before and after some recent roof repairs: 












The immediate radiation level dropped from about 75.00 MsV to about 7.00 MsV throughout these repairs.


----------



## stevejd (Feb 14, 2013)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> eeek! planning on visiting this year! must pack hardhat



forget the hard hat, I'd worry about remembering some lead lined shreddies


----------

